
Slack's direct listing: what went down with its Wall Street advisers - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/slack-direct-listing-what-goldman-sachs-morgan-stanley-allen-did-2019-6
======
SirLJ
[https://outline.com/jzuLBD](https://outline.com/jzuLBD)

